# Off Road trips !!!



## alnaka (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi

I wondered if people could help me, I am looking to find out where I can meet up with other 4x4 owners and go on some off road trips around Dubai, Oman, abu dhabi.

I have looked on te web and cant find a decent site 

Any help much appreciated


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

offroaduae dot com has loads of routes etc


----------



## ratpick_2000 (Jan 30, 2009)

buy a copy of "Off Road UAE" by Explorer, its invaluable.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

if you organise something or find a group, would you please let us know? two of my friends have 4x4 too so if there is something cool going on they may might want to join (and take a few of us along! hee hee)


----------



## alnaka (Mar 16, 2009)

thanks guys bit where do i actually find expats who go on trips.




ratpick_2000 said:


> buy a copy of "Off Road UAE" by Explorer, its invaluable.


----------



## ratpick_2000 (Jan 30, 2009)

alnaka said:


> thanks guys bit where do i actually find expats who go on trips.


Generally I pick a route before hand, and meet various people along the way. If you go on Friday/Saturday, you are sure to run into other expats. I had a great time last week with a group of French guys on the way to Fossil Rock.


----------



## alnaka (Mar 16, 2009)

lets sort something out - me and my mate want to go and if you can get a couple of people then we can plan a trip 



dizzyizzy said:


> if you organise something or find a group, would you please let us know? two of my friends have 4x4 too so if there is something cool going on they may might want to join (and take a few of us along! hee hee)


----------



## alnaka (Mar 16, 2009)

thanks mate, do I assume you head down there and just tag along with people or are they ever pre-arranged




ratpick_2000 said:


> Generally I pick a route before hand, and meet various people along the way. If you go on Friday/Saturday, you are sure to run into other expats. I had a great time last week with a group of French guys on the way to Fossil Rock.


----------



## ratpick_2000 (Jan 30, 2009)

alnaka said:


> thanks mate, do I assume you head down there and just tag along with people or are they ever pre-arranged


never done one pre-arranged. Met a few at Hatta pools, but mostly locals head down there. Did one near Umm Al Quwain where we met a group having a picnic (very british) and last week's trip to Fossil Rock we had the French guys (admittedly they unstuck my FJ half way up Fossil Rock itself) so we hung out.

If you pick a popular route, like Hatta, Fossil Rock, Big Red, you will find people all over the place.


----------



## ratpick_2000 (Jan 30, 2009)

and FYI, the single most important thing I've learned off-roading in the sand, is the difference between 32 psi and 15 psi. Huge difference. Get yourself a set of Staun tyre deflators if you haven't already.


----------



## tiscalina (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi,
if you are planing a trip, we like to join you


----------



## alnaka (Mar 16, 2009)

Right, loads of people have contacted me about coming along so I am joing to try and arrange a trip for Friday 27th March.......

This does not mean that I am team leader as I have only been bashing a few times, please let me know who would be interested in coming along !!!!!


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

I have off road maps and gps ........ and am planning to join , let me know if you are interested in em.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Please make sure you have the following items if you are planning to go off road.

1. Tyre pressure guage (you'll need this for deflating the tyres)
2. Compressor (you'll need this to reinflate the tyres)
3. A piece of wood and your car jack
4. A shovel
5. Tow rope or snatch strap
6. If your vehicle has a winch take a sand anchor
7. Some form of mat for placing under the tyres for traction
8. Ensure you have plenty of fuel in the vehicle before you start
9. Mobile phone (charged)
10. Water

Never be tempted to go off road on your own, always have at least 2 vehicles together


----------



## alnaka (Mar 16, 2009)

Great, Xpat are you team leader then ! who else is interested


----------



## tiscalina (Jul 7, 2008)

We are interested


----------

